# IMpact Nutrition Maxteron



## sees31312 (Jun 2, 2005)

is this product any good.


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

I think it's a "fake steroid". Not sure though, im not an expert when it comes to gear.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Jun 2, 2005)

Its FAKE if its from that site that u buy on the internet whats it called. www.impact.com. if it comes from the US it fake


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

Yea, it's garbage. They dont even show the "ingredients". Fuckin lames.


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 2, 2005)

I think it's here allegromedical.com 
Impact nutrition makes some good supps, unfortunately their fake steroids is not one of them.


----------

